# southern California oncologist recommendation?



## gigobebe (Jan 11, 2011)

I have started another thread in this forum for my Bebe who was diagnosed with hemangiosarcoma in late November. http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/cancer-information-golden-retrievers/91110-happened-so-fast.html

I want to take her to an oncologist. Her health isn't visibly declining, but her stomach keeps swelling bigger and bigger, and her gums are starting to get pale. Even if there is nothing that we can do, I want to know that I at least tried everything that was possible. Currently, she is taking Cytoxan and Prednisone, and the last time we went to the vet, he said the cancer had already taken over half her liver, but this was 2.5 weeks ago.

We have not been back for a checkup since because Bebe does not seem to like the hospital very much, but now I am getting concerned and I want to get an expert opinion.

Can anyone in the southern California area recommend a good oncologist? Thank you so much!


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

This is where I took Beau for treatment of his 3 different cancers. His surgeon Dr. Donner is the best and I can't speak more highly of her skills.
The oncologist is Dr. Zwahlen and although I didn't work directly with her because she was off for a period of time when Beau was diagnosed, I have heard many good things about her. She is at the Southern CA Veterinary Specialty Hospital Staff

Mona Rosenberg is also considered to be excellent. I have had several friends use her. I believe she has an office in the Los Angeles area but I am only familiar with the Tustin clinic. Veterinary Cancer Group | Home

Wishing you the best.
Andrea


----------



## gigobebe (Jan 11, 2011)

Thank you so much! This is perfect. I will try to make an appointment with Dr. Zwahlen!


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

gigobebe said:


> Thank you so much! This is perfect. I will try to make an appointment with Dr. Zwahlen!


I have had excellent experiences at this facility. The staff is very supportive and caring. I hope you find some answers. 
Keeping you in my thoughts.


----------

